# Pitmaker vault smoker



## el rojo

Anyone own one or know of somebody that does? Kinda pricey but looks like they are solid smokers.


----------



## On The Hook

el rojo said:


> Anyone own one or know of somebody that does? Kinda pricey but looks like they are solid smokers.


These are very nice smokers. I know a guy who has one, it is very nice. His is well optioned and I believe around 5k. You can lean on that thing while it is cooking and you won't get hot. Very well insulated and I believe finished in Imron paint. If you want a showpiece that can put out a quality piece of meat, and don't mind the investment they are great smokers.

If you get one, post some photos.


----------



## Tail'in around

Made in houston. The sky is the limit on what you want from those guys. They have the best of the best of BBQ pits.


----------



## rancher

My friend and I went to all those (Kloss, gator, pitmaker, etc) who build bbq/smokers in Houston and looked at the way the pits are built. Pitmaker is head and shoulders above all. I bought the safe and my friend bought the vault. The price was close to the same as all the other pitmakers in Houston and a lot better quality. Look at the finish, paint and how well it holds the heat. You will find without a doubt Pitmaker is the way to go. I think I paid $2400 about two years ago and by the way the safe weights about 500 lbs. and the vault is 750. Take a tour of Pitmaker and look at the others you will see the difference.


----------



## El Primero

*Safe capacity?*

How much meat can you fit on the safe? How many briskets you think it could fit, racks of baby-backs, spares, etc. I have been looking at these pits for some time and plan on investing in one within the year. It looks as though they make a great product.


----------



## atcNick

Talk to jmoney11. He's got a pitmaker. They have a great reputation


----------



## 223AI

I have a Pitmaker BBQ Safe, but I tweaked mine at the factory to hold one more rack for ribs. if you are serious about BBQ and Food, there is no comparison to any other smoker on the market. It almost holds temperature too well, and there was a bit of a learning curve because of it, but it's like nothing I've ever cooked on.

I can fit a 10-12lb Brisket, a Pork Butt, 2-4 racks of Spare Ribs, and a whole tray of bacon wrapped jalapenos filled with cream cheese. I'll smoke a 12lb Brisket in about 7-9 hours, with no problem, and certainly with no water pan. Perfectly cooked, and I control the smoke. Fully trimmed spare ribs are done in 2-3 hours, including the wrap. The smoker loves to run at 275*, which is a bit hotter than I am used to, but it works like a charm.

I'm here to tell you, the Pitmaker will change the way you BBQ. I'm a convert from a traditional offset smoker...The Pitmaker is the best there is.


----------



## El Primero

Thanks for the information, I really like the upright high efficiency smokers as compared to the conventional offset stickburners. Seems like they turn out some great food.


----------



## manintheboat

223AI said:


> I have a Pitmaker BBQ Safe, but I tweaked mine at the factory to hold one more rack for ribs. if you are serious about BBQ and Food, there is no comparison to any other smoker on the market. It almost holds temperature too well, and there was a bit of a learning curve because of it, but it's like nothing I've ever cooked on.
> 
> I can fit a 10-12lb Brisket, a Pork Butt, 2-4 racks of Spare Ribs, and a whole tray of bacon wrapped jalapenos filled with cream cheese. I'll smoke a 12lb Brisket in about 7-9 hours, with no problem, and certainly with no water pan. Perfectly cooked, and I control the smoke. Fully trimmed spare ribs are done in 2-3 hours, including the wrap. The smoker loves to run at 275*, which is a bit hotter than I am used to, but it works like a charm.
> 
> I'm here to tell you, the Pitmaker will change the way you BBQ. I'm a convert from a traditional offset smoker...The Pitmaker is the best there is.


how often do you have to tend to the fire, or add fuel?


----------



## 32redman

Here's mine in action. 8 pork butts 3 briskets.
These pits are awesome.


----------



## 32redman

Sorry phone only let's 1 pic at a time


----------



## 32redman

1 more


----------



## w_r_ranch

Real nice setup you have there redman!!!


----------



## 223AI

manintheboat said:


> how often do you have to tend to the fire, or add fuel?


During an 8-10 hour cook? Never. Understand that 8-10 hours is more than enough for anything with the Pitmaker Safe other than a whole shoulder clod.

It's easily accomplished by setting the firebox up correctly (4-6lbs of fuel, plus wood chunks for smoke), adjusting the dampers, and torching the cook chamber with a cactus burner beforehand to get the chamber up to proper temp.


----------



## 32redman

223AI said:


> During an 8-10 hour cook? Never. Understand that 8-10 hours is more than enough for anything with the Pitmaker Safe other than a whole shoulder clod.
> 
> It's easily accomplished by setting the firebox up correctly (4-6lbs of fuel, plus wood chunks for smoke), adjusting the dampers, and torching the cook chamber with a cactus burner beforehand to get the chamber up to proper temp.


Exactly what he said. ^^^^^^ chunks of pecan,hickory,mesquite or whatever wood you prefer. 20lb. bag of charcoal will do 2-3 cooks depending how much you load the pit with. Pre-heat the box, this box will hold the heat. Took a little bit getting use to. Hard to bring temp. back down sometimes.


----------



## el rojo

Thanks for all the info guys. Redman that's the perfect set up.


----------



## Law Dog

Nice Pit!


----------

